# Proposed new HD Family Tier



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

With the overwhelming popularity of the new "Family" tier, which I refer to as America's Family Basic, I think a DishHD Family package should be offered as soon as a few more Family-friendly HD channels are carried. This package would go along with the DishHD Bronze, Silver, Gold, and Platinum packages.

For an additional $5 per month, DishHD Family should include,
1- All of the SD channels offered in the America's Family Basic tier.
2- Discovery-HD and Voom Family
3- Food Network-HD and HGTV-HD, when available
4- National Geographic HD, if E* ever gets it
5- Hallmark Movie HD, if this channel were ever to be launched
6- Other Family-friendly HD channels as they become available
7- Matching HD locals if the subscriber opts for the local add-on


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Fifty Caliber said:


> With the overwhelming popularity of the new "Family" tier, which I refer to as America's Family Basic, I think a DishHD Family package should be offered as soon as a few more Family-friendly HD channels are carried. This package would go along with the DishHD Bronze, Silver, Gold, and Platinum packages.
> 
> For an additional $5 per month, DishHD Family should include,
> 1- All of the SD channels offered in the America's Family Basic tier.
> ...


Not a bad idea at all. Write to DISH and see what happens. It seems pretty obvious but sometimes it takes an outsider to point out the obvious.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

dude, stop already with your made up name for the family pack. it just serves to confuse people who are new. DishFamily isn't a more basic tier of the America's Top lineup, so please stop trying to call it something it isn't.


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> dude, stop already with your made up name for the family pack. it just serves to confuse people who are new. DishFamily isn't a more basic tier of the America's Top lineup, so please stop trying to call it something it isn't.


Must be difficult to walk around with that stick up your butt?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

How many would go for it? Sports and movies seem to be the two biggest driving forces for HDTVs as far as programming goes. Sure the kiddie CGI movies and nature junk are breath taking, and I've watched plenty of stuff I'd never watch in SD, but when it comes to 'watching HD for the story line' I don't think family friendly content would be a real power house at this point.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

wisdom said:


> Must be difficult to walk around with that stick up your butt?


wow, impressive, I'm scared.

amazing how a comment to fifty affects you, instead of him. he is doing a disservice to new readers by constantly trying to call DishFamily by another name, and trying to convince people of a lie, which is that DF is simply a lower teir to the AT60/120/180 line. It isn't related to that line, and no matter how often he tries to say it is, it isn't. The AT line builds on each tier, DF has programming that isn't even in the AT lineup, so how can it be the basic version? It can't, hence why it would be nice if he would stop trying to screw up new people who might not know the differences yet. So unless you have some constructive input to that issue, such as you have the missing link to what makes DF really AFB and somehow fit into the AT lineup, being a [email protected]@ doesn't serve any purpose.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> With the overwhelming popularity of the new "Family" tier, which I refer to as America's Family Basic...


I like reading about people's ideas here on DBSTalk, which I refer to as Happy Funtime Posting Place.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I still have never heard anyone say that they were confused by me using the term, "America's Family Basic".


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> With the overwhelming popularity of the new "Family" tier, which I refer to as America's Family Basic, I think a DishHD Family package should be offered as soon as a few more Family-friendly HD channels are carried. This package would go along with the DishHD Bronze, Silver, Gold, and Platinum packages.
> 
> For an additional $5 per month, DishHD Family should include,
> 1- All of the SD channels offered in the America's Family Basic tier.
> ...


Add ESPN AND ESPN2 HD and i'll subscribe.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The DISH Family Pack isa fine for what it is. Bu it simply is not part of the AT xx structure. No useful purpose is served by inventinga name ora package that already has one---that describes it better.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Why are you guys so concerned about the anme of a package. Didn't you get on this same kick in another thread.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jerryez said:


> Why are you guys so concerned about the anme of a package. Didn't you get on this same kick in another thread.


Would it be ok if people just started calling you Bob?

Or would that be confusing?


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

The price would be more like $12 for this HD Family, otherwise Dish would get too many current customers downgrading.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

ADD The NFL Network (SD and HD) and I will sign up too! 

ROTS A RUCK!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> 2- Discovery-HD and Voom Family


You're going to have to be completely specific about what channels these include. There are probably only one or two Voom channels that would qualify for "Family Friendly" status.


> 3- Food Network-HD and HGTV-HD, when available
> 4- National Geographic HD, if E* ever gets it
> 5- Hallmark Movie HD, if this channel were ever to be launched
> 6- Other Family-friendly HD channels as they become available


Here you've suggested a bunch of stuff that doesn't exist. Bundling non-existant programming is not something that anyone should suggest that they are going to offer.


> 7- Matching HD locals if the subscriber opts for the local add-on


Locals in HD (where available) come with local subscriptions and as such, should not be claimed as being part of some other package.

You need to look at the gamut of what is available for distribution, stir that together with what is already included and come up with a proposed channel chart based entirely on currently available programming. Anything else is just fantasy.

I want TV Land HD!


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Is it time for me to chime in with my Non Sports HD idea? Here we go again...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> I still have never heard anyone say that they were confused by me using the term, "America's Family Basic".





HDMe said:


> Would it be ok if people just started calling you Bob?


It would probably encourage Fifty to escalate his practice of mislabeling this package by asking him to please stop.  But I do have to ask that posters NOT attack each other. Bob using the wrong name for the package shouldn't be the subject of every thread where he fails to use the proper name. 

That being said, DISHFamily being expanded to DISHFamily HD will not be happening for a mere $5. Discovery HD alone would be more than that. Plus the issue of leasing expensive receivers to people with minimum packages comes to mind. Not everyone leases, but few are going to buy an expensive receiver for only a couple of channels.

Anyways, one can dream about "lite" HD packages ... I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for one to be offered.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

James Long said:


> Bob using the wrong name for the package ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I always enjoy my visits to Happy Funtime Posting Place!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Would it be ok if people just started calling you Bob?


It already happens to me, so I don't see why not for Jerry or FC. :grin:

50, this looks like a reasonable proposal.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

National Geographic HD and HD-HGTV are now in the works, and Food-HD is probablly not far away. Although I am not aware of any plans by Hallmark to create a Hallmark-HD channel.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

National Geographic HD and HD-HGTV are now available to subscribers. Food Network-HD is still in the rummors. Still no word on plans for Hallmark to launch and HD channel.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

So many issues would be solved simply by allowing us to pick the channels we want. LOL

-JB

P.S. Sorry I could not resist


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> So many issues would be solved simply by allowing us to pick the channels we want. LOL
> 
> -JB
> 
> P.S. Sorry I could not resist


And get rid of DVR fees as well.


----------

